
The Craigslist Reverse Programmer Troll - j_baker
http://teddziuba.com/2011/07/the-craigslist-reverse-programmer-troll.html
======
hugacow
"This kind of shit lands on Craigslist so often that it makes you wonder what
they actually teach at business schools."

Other than "business", they teach confidence, which for the most part is what
wannabe entrepreneurs lack. Unfortunately, the salaries they provide (unless
you are the cream of the class at Wharton, Harvard) aren't up to par with
senior developer/engineer salaries, which is the reason many techs/developers
that would otherwise do well in a startup because of their experience need an
MBA to handle "everything else".

Many MBAs may come out of school wanting to start another Facebook, but they
do have a purpose in life- and that is to have the education/experience/skill
to handle the "business" side. Their purpose isn't (necessarily) generating
ideas, though, which is a good point. Developers/engineers have plenty of
ideas also, and not all of them good either.

~~~
smoyer
"Many MBAs may come out of school wanting to start another Facebook, but they
do have a purpose in life-" ... Actually, I'm not so sure. It's my experience
that the business types that learned by the seat of their pants are much more
likely to succeed than MBAs (although maybe the MBAs would be better at
understanding why they failed?)

It reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield in "Back To School" -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlVDGmjz7eM>. Notice that everyone's taking
notes on his comments?

